# Heellp



## fishlover2000 (Feb 27, 2011)

today my molly fish are acting weird in the morning all in a big pile together! so i came home and One of my mollies had died. cry crying. i added a new heater last night changed the water, everything. i'm trying to see why she died she was 1 month old. did the other mollies bully her? I think she was pregnuant but i dont know. im very sad. now my other are acting like she did im getting my water tested tonight. but i want to kind out why she died buying 2 more tonight! PLEASE help!


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Well I wouldn't buy any more till you know what is happening. Can you post a picture and give us the specs on the tank and equipment you are using. also if you have any home water tests can you tell us what they read?

Hard to help if there is no information other than "My fish are acting weird and one died please help.".


----------



## fishlover2000 (Feb 27, 2011)

Well i flushed the fish down the toilet. I think what happened. I got a 50 watt heater got so hot that it was 87 degreees and she loved the heater she swam around it , when it wasn't hot. Then i think she did that again and got shocked by the hotness. She died close to the heater or it go to hot, but i dont think thats it cause my other ones didn't die. she could have been in labor too i dont know!! I got to more mollies took out the heater. and brought it back to the pet store. my fish like cold water i think. The temp. is 77 probaly 73 now. and my two new fish are doing prefect. i think it got to hot??


----------



## fishlover2000 (Feb 27, 2011)

The water was fine they said


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Watch the temp from getting too low. Water was a little high at 87, but that should not have killed the fish. 

How long have you had fish in the tank?


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Have you got an ammonia test kit? Have you got any other water tests? If yes, please run a set of water tests and post the results. If not, the next thing you should do is save for water tests (liquid tests, not the strip tests, they're not accurate).

I am concerned about the new fish. Since we don't know why the first fish died, we don't know if the new fish will be alright or not. How long has this tank been up and running? What kind of filter have you got? Do you do partial water changes, and if so, how much and how often?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

To start with:

1)How big is your tank?
2)How many fish do you have?
3)How long has the tank been set up?


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

87 is a bit high for the tank. Thats a good temp to treat ick but for everyday, its high. Was it gradually brought up or did you just turn it up all at once? It could have been shock. Did you put conditioner in your water with the PWC? Did you clean tooo much and kill all the good bacteria? I think the highest temp should be around 79/80 for mollies or any live bearer. I hope you figure out whats going on soon *hugs* its tough sometimes


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Danilykins has a point.If you jacked it up too fast they got too hot.Also,please dont flush fish,dead or not.Its not good for the environment.

Do you have any other tank mates?plants?any signs of stress?Water params would help tons,but also knowing your husbandry habits will help.Like when do you clean the tank.How much water is changed.When changing,how is it removed,and when fresh is added,do you dechlor?how fast do you add it?And is it the same temp or close to the tank temp?


Is is possible to get pics of the affected fish?

Lots of questions but they will help us figure what is wrong with the mollies.


----------

